# 1984 Bayliner 2060 trophy



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm going to be looking at one of these this week and was wondering if anybody had any info/experience with this boat? I know bayliners are a "cheap" boat but I truly believe that at that age it's more about proper maintenance and care than cost of production. I also know that they are a bit under powered with a 125 I/o. But I'm out to fish so if it will get up and move at least 24
-26 mph I'm ok...... Any other insight info on what to pay extra attention to would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

The older bayliner trophy boats were not made by bayliner. Bayliner never made a fishing boat back then so another company made the boats and bayliner put their name on them.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Is that a good thing or not?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Very very good thing. They are very well built boats.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

I may have been misinformed but I read on some other forum that Brunswick bought bayliner in 86 or later & that the quality went up after that and that a lot of the bad rap bayliner got was from the time before Brunswick bought them...
Idk... Like I said I may have been misinformed.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just make sure the stringers and transom are solid, after that there's nothing on that boat you can't repair if needed.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

The worst part about bayliners is force outboards. As far as an io if it's a cobra/omc they have known problems with throttle and shift cables. Mine is an 89 2556. Replaced all the cables and have had no issues at all. They're a little lighter than a more expensive boat and maybe a little bumpier ride but for me, I sleep comfortably and fish in it and it's perfect without breaking the bank


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

As far as manufacturing, the same company( Brunswick) owns Boston whaler, Lund, Lowe,crest liner and hatters just to name a few.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if the hull is solid and the motor runs good and the price is right I would take it for a test run on the water. then if you like it and it runs out good I would think about buying it. but you do want to test it on the water before you buy.

the boat I have now I bought it running on the trailer. then when the weather warmed I tried it on the water and it didnt have enough power to plane off. I had to replace the motor.
sherman


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the come backs...
As it turns out the guy decided not to sell and just to keep it for himself...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe he did you a favor..


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

that guy did you a favor the older bayliners had issues,


----------

